# Sermorelin product reviews?



## awhites1 (Aug 13, 2010)

A new product I hadn't noticed that one of the boards sponsors I assume just started selling. sounds relativly promising but seeing if anyone else has gave it a try


----------



## Natura (Aug 30, 2013)

I've been running Sermorelin for the past 3 months? I started it after completing a cycle. Lost 15 lbs since, but that may be due to water from the test and winny cycle I has just completed. No dramatic changes at 500mcg per day.


----------



## SuperLift (Aug 30, 2013)

Another quality GHRH when purchased from a good source. Similar to Hexarelin and Ipamorelin.


----------

